# Shaw patent numbers?



## DJF (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone have any of the Shaw engine patent numbers, the engine used for the motorbicyle?
Any at all?


----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello, this is the only visible engine patent i found on Mr. Stanley W. Shaw of Shaw Mfg Co.  Hope it helps cheers.


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 30, 2018)

I was sure there was another number, but I can only find that one, right now.
I don't know if there was a patent filed for the clutch.


----------

